# Genie-to-PC: Watch up to 3 Live TV streams on your connected PCs (*update to follow*)



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

As of Aug 30, the Genie can push up to 3 live streams to connected PCs/laptops, etc. As per usual, the Genie and the PCs must be connected to a wireless home network (wireless router, CCK, et al). Yes, this means you can watch DirecTV on your PC (actually, up to 3 of them simultaneously). Not just recorded content (aka DirecTV2PC), but live TV.

Additional details/revisions to follow. For mods: this is not pre-release info. Just did not see a post about it yet. 

**If this feature is something that we already knew, please advise.

-=K=-


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

How?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, live TV can be done already via the iPad app for certain channels. You can also use DirecTV Everywhere from DirecTV's website to access certain channels via a web browser. As for recorded content, you need to have a GenieGo. Are you sure you're not confusing how you can have up to 3 clients actively connected to a Genie with some of the other features of DirecTV?


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

This doesn't sound like TV Everywhere as there is a stated limit on the number of clients.

As a possibly related issue, doing an RVU client on a computer could be a giant leap towards hackers blowing up RVU.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

This doesn't sound like TV Everywhere as there is a stated limit on the number of clients.

As a possibly related issue, doing an RVU client on a computer could be a giant leap towards hackers blowing up RVU.


Hence my question if they are confusing the 3 client limitation and other features from DirecTV...


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I'd like to see some link to a press release or detailed info regarding the OP.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd like to see some link to a press release or detailed info regarding the OP.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app
I second this....


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Update--as before, this information is in unofficial format--not sure if it's big news or just a refresh of what we know already..am sure much of the info is common knowledge. Sorry there aren't more details, but sounds like those with HR3x/HR4x receivers will have even MORE fun than before..

(see attached) 

-=K=-


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Update--as before, this information is in unofficial format--not sure if it's big news or just a refresh of what we know already..am sure much of the info is common knowledge. Sorry there aren't more details, but sounds like those with HR3x/HR4x receivers will have even MORE fun than before..

(see attached) 

-=K=-


That is DirecTV Everywhere. There are certain channels that can be streamed live via the iPad app or via the DirecTV site. You are not streaming from the Genie and this does not include recorded content. This streaming can be done in the home only and you can stream up to 3 shows at once. There are a few channels that you can stream outside of your home network though. Initially, there were only about 2 channels that could be streamed out of home, but now it is up to about 6 or so...


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, sort of..it seemed like that to me at first. Now it can be streamed to a PC as well. I'll check again re: Genie streaming or not.

-=K=-


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, sort of..it seemed like that to me at first. Now it can be streamed to a PC as well. I'll check again re: Genie streaming or not.

-=K=-


Streaming via PC via the web browser has been supported since DirecTV Everywhere started. You are not streaming from the Genie itself. All Live TV streaming is done via the Internet.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Man, I really thought this meant a RVU client PC App from DirecTV. That would have been awesome, and I probably would have finally considered switching to a Genie at my home if it were true.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Naahhhhh, this is old, very old news....

nothing new to see here


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Perhaps I missed something or the announcement has been modified behind the scenes..it originally threw me for a loop..agree that DirecTV Everywhere is not new, have known of it from the beginning..apparently there is now a PC app to go along with the Android/iPad apps.

-=K=-


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

kaminar said:


> Perhaps I missed something or the announcement has been modified behind the scenes..it originally threw me for a loop..agree that DirecTV Everywhere is not new, have known of it from the beginning..apparently there is now a PC app to go along with the Android/iPad apps.
> 
> -=K=-


Nope, no PC app. you just go to DirecTV.com and watch from there.


----------

